# Diana Sullivan's no sew slipper pattern



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I ordered the book and set off to make these as Christmas gifts for son and DIL, what a mess I made! My gauge was good but they were huge, and I could not figure out the final step of finishing the outer toe and knitting the lining with it. The video is not on the web site anymore and I am stuck. Has anyone made these slippers? Any advice? I am new to my KH 881 and that might be part of my problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow! LOL Don't know what to say. Hope someone can offer help.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Have done these a couple of times many months ago, but don't remember that part well. I think the outer stitches are hung with the inner lining stitches, a closing row is knit and then the stitches are cast off. Sorry, don't remember. Will make one this evening and get back to you tomorrow morning.
Regards
Franci XX


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

P.S. I have the KH 891, which should be almost the same as the KH 881.
XX


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I just got my book in the mail and am anxious to try it, but I'm going away for the weekend. Maybe next week? I'll be interested to see how they turn out for you.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

linalu said:


> I just got my book in the mail and am anxious to try it, but I'm going away for the weekend. Maybe next week? I'll be interested to see how they turn out for you.


I think I've still got a few at home. I've never used them, but mom swears by them, says they're comfortable and warm. But mine never came out too big. Will definitely try them again this evening, and this weekend as well. If possible, will post tomorrow, if not, will post next week. 
Just a thought. . . what about contacting Diana directly from her blog? 
XX Franci


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh no, don't tell me she took that video down.I was planning to make those slippers That is sometimes a problem... find something on line and then when you go back to look again it is GONE!!!!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I did write to Diana Sullivan, she replied with the suggestion to work them up in junk yarn to get the idea and then make the real thing. Also gave some tips to follow more closely the photos in her book. I might be slow but I am determined! I just thought the slippers were a perfect stocking stuffer.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

sharronaw said:


> I did write to Diana Sullivan, she replied with the suggestion to work them up in junk yarn to get the idea and then make the real thing. Also gave some tips to follow more closely the photos in her book. I might be slow but I am determined! I just thought the slippers were a perfect stocking stuffer.


i bought her book and DVD and made slippers for all the family and friends, you said you have the book ?? when i get back to the computer tomorrow i will see if i can help you out ,,if you still need help


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> i bought her book and DVD and made slippers for all the family and friends, you said you have the book ?? when i get back to the computer tomorrow i will see if i can help you out ,,if you still need help


I love the pic of ones you made. They're great! Makes me wonder whether there's a knit-by-hand version of the pattern?


----------



## mathknit (Oct 14, 2012)

Diana's slipper demonstration is available on youtube..I just watched part 1. Here's the link to part 2 




Tilly


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! I've noted it and will try to figure out the how-to's as soon as I can find time to make myself a pair. I think if I watch her first video I can follow along.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

She also made videos for house socks knit on a USM check all the video ops on the right.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry, Sharon, but got home at 9PM. Between preparing and eating dinner and getting my boy off to bed, it got too late to start anything new on the KM. Didn't knit at all yesterday, really. Will try this weekend.
XX Franci


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies- Mathknit, I did see the video for the bulky slipper but it is different than what I am trying to make. Thanks for searching for it. I have the standard gauge, might not turn out so bulky with my yarn. I figured out where I am going wrong so I think I can make the slipper now, a lot of unknitting to do.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

KateWood said:


> She also made videos for house socks knit on a USM check all the video ops on the right.


Thanks again. I intend to check the videos. My thinking is that I'd rather have thick socks to wear around the house because the indoor/outdoor carpeting in my apartment chews holes on the bottoms of my socks real fast. I have a lifelong habit of removing my shoes the minute I get home and that's why I always give away the socks I knit for myself - too valuable to let the rug ruin them.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

tatesgirl said:


> Thanks again. I intend to check the videos. My thinking is that I'd rather have thick socks to wear around the house because the indoor/outdoor carpeting in my apartment chews holes on the bottoms of my socks real fast. I have a lifelong habit of removing my shoes the minute I get home and that's why I always give away the socks I knit for myself - too valuable to let the rug ruin them.


How about you knit yourself socks and get some of those stitch on mocassin soles (sorry, don't know the name for those other than the German expression). It feels like socks and the soft leather protects them against the carpeting.


----------



## Cheryl H (Jul 20, 2013)

Sharronaw,
Diana is right, follow the pictures in her book. Doing the sew as you go part is probably the most difficult part for a new knitter, but these slippers are so simple to make. The standard gauge are a little harder to do than the bulky, but smaller needles & stitches will do that. My advice is when you purchase a pattern from Diana, take the DVD when available. Her videos are an excellent resource, especially if you are a visual learner. I've probably made well over 50 pair of these slippers for charity and I love them. As for sizing, her bulky pattern is pretty much on the mark. I've only made a couple standard and being for charity, it didn't matter what size they were. Stick with it and keep asking when you need help.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi: I've made quite a few of Diana's no sew slippers using my LK140 and LK100 depending on the thickness of the yarn. The slipper book I received from her included a CD which was helpful in explaining the last bit. Did you get the CD with the book of slipper patterns, or did you just get the individual pattern?

Admittedly when I made the first pair, I couldn't quite figure out what was going on, but lo and behold when I was finished, there was this magical slipper!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Linuxgirl said:


> How about you knit yourself socks and get some of those stitch on mocassin soles (sorry, don't know the name for those other than the German expression). It feels like socks and the soft leather protects them against the carpeting.


And slip and fall issues too


----------



## coemarg (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking at your slipper it appears you may not have done the decreasing for the area from the toe shaping back up to the top (opening for the foot). I have made these slippers many times on my standard 4.5 machine as well as my mid-gauge and bulky and you start with a couple of stitches to create the taper from the opening to the toe and end with doing it in reverse picking up the layer loops on the sides to close that seam. 

Why not make the smallest size and work your way slowly through the pattern until you get familiar with it and then I'm sure you will have no problem when you do the larger sizes. Love the yarn you used - really pretty.

Marg


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

Very Nice slippers. Will you share the pattern for theses?


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Barb Manitoba said:


> Very Nice slippers. Will you share the pattern for theses?


Please read the posts,go her her web site..you buy the book and disc from Diana.It isn't a free pattern to give away.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

KateWood said:


> And slip and fall issues too


I never had those and I have carpeted as well as tiled floors. Usually the sole is suede and doesn't slip so easily, but you could put some dabs of silicone on them to make them really slip proof.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Barb Manitoba said:


> Very Nice slippers. Will you share the pattern for theses?


we cant do that ,,it is for sale at Diana website and the free version on youtube


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I made some. Don't know if it was Diana's pattern. I think Franci6810 described it correctly.


----------



## shirleycurly (Oct 31, 2011)

Part 1 of slipper


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I finally did it, thinking our DIL will be quite happy with her slippers. Thank you all for the advise and encouragement to keep trying.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

sharronaw said:


> I finally did it, thinking our DIL will be quite happy with her slippers. Thank you all for the advise and encouragement to keep trying.


they look great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are great! So glad you got them to turn out like you wanted! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## shirleycurly (Oct 31, 2011)

Terrific, glad we could help.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi, Sharon, your slippers are really lovely, and I'm glad you got the pattern sorted out. I promised you my help, but haven't been able to do much. Very sorry. Didn't even touch the KMs this weekend. Congrats on sorting out the pattern. For sure, you won't be forgetting in a hurry.
XX Franci


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

You mention your socks wearing out from the floor and carpet. I ALWAYS run a strand of wooly nylon in with my yarn on the foot. I started using just on the heel and toe years ago, but I have gotten so I drop my shoes at the door, so I use the wooly nylon in the entire foot. They last forever! Yes eventually they will still wear out. I just discarded a pair I've had for over 15 years!


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Helgajr1 said:


> i bought her book and DVD and made slippers for all the family and friends, you said you have the book ?? when i get back to the computer tomorrow i will see if i can help you out ,,if you still need help


 I like these.. On Diana's video the seam on hers is in the middle. I do like the seam on both sides.. Can you tell me how you did these ??
Thanks, Sandra


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

lilfawn83 said:


> I like these.. On Diana's video the seam on hers is in the middle. I do like the seam on both sides.. Can you tell me how you did these ??
> Thanks, Sandra


For this version of Diana's Slippers you will have to buy her book. These are seamed as you go with no sewing involved, other than to tighten up the center as you weave in your ends.
http://knitnatters.com/dianaknits/#Footnotes


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Do try them, the book is full of patterns that make great slippers. Diana Sullivan has such helpful videos- I was glad to buy the book from her as I have learned so much from her.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

sharronaw said:


> Do try them, the book is full of patterns that make great slippers. Diana Sullivan has such helpful videos- I was glad to buy the book from her as I have learned so much from her.


i love her books and the dvd that comes with it ,,well worth the money ..she is a great teacher ,,by the way ,i just got done with 15 pair over the weekend


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, you've had a very busy weekend! Great slippers.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just ordered the book.. yay!! I can't wait..


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

glad for you :thumbup: :thumbup: ,make sure you watch the DVD that comes with the book..it really helps you learn


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Helgajr1 said:


> glad for you :thumbup: :thumbup: ,make sure you watch the DVD that comes with the book..it really helps you learn


 Thanks for the tip... I will..


----------

